# Anyone having trouble booting to recovery?



## GTvert90

I can boot from ROM manager or goo. But when I power off and hold power and the volume then select recovery it just sits at the unlocked Google screen

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

Yeah, same here.


----------



## DeFeet

I'm having this as well, and I was too eager and stupid, and I flashed the CM10 rom, and it just does the boot animation forever, and now I can't get into recovery to restore my backup, so I'm really boned.

I've been trying a bunch of things with the Nexus Toolkit 1.5.2 but nothing seems to be working.

EDIT: I just used this guide to get unbricked. Hopefully we get this sorted out and none of you ever need to use it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781250


----------



## kbluhm

I had this happen to me as well. I haven't worried about it too much for now since mine is being replaced and I'll just be un-rooting and re-locking it anyhow... but that's not to say I won't be looking for a fix should the replacement act similarly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeFeet

So I've been searching around and this Recovery will work for cold boots:

http://www.modaco.co...ry-for-nexus-7/

This works well enough for now, but I wish they'd get the other Recovery's fixed.


----------



## mojonation1487

you can always fastboot into the same recovery by pushing it and loading it as a temporary image. That way your backups should still work. Just don't forget which recovery you used.


----------



## GTvert90

I have tried offical cwm and twrp and neither would boot from the bootloader menu.. in the event of a brick and needing to fastboot you will lose everything on your sd card.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90

Anyone else?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spaz33g

I'm having the same problem. However adb does work from the boot animation so it may be possible during a boot loop to simply use adb to reboot in to recovery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djd338

GTvert90 said:


> I have tried offical cwm and twrp and neither would boot from the bootloader menu.. in the event of a brick and needing to fastboot you will lose everything on your sd card.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Same here. I've tried both recoveries also. From a cold boot, select "recovery", then it just sits at the Google screen and stares out into space. Recoveries and backups are no good if you can't reach them during a brick. This needs a solution ASAP. I'm reluctant to flash anything now without a laptop in arms reach.


----------



## masully84

GTvert90 said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I had it also. This is what I did to reboot. Hold down both volume buttons + power button for at least 10 seconds. Went to the bootloader and restarted. After I rebooted I ended up using the app Quick Boot to get in recovery.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## djd338

DeFeet said:


> So I've been searching around and this Recovery will work for cold boots:
> 
> http://www.modaco.co...ry-for-nexus-7/
> 
> I unbricked my phone, but I can't restore the backups I made from another recovery, so I think I'm going to install the standard CWR or TWRP, restore, and than install this.
> 
> EDIT: Nope, guess not, all my backup (titanium and in recovery) are gone, that blows... but at least I'm back up and running.


So... you have confirmed this in fact works with cold boots?


----------



## tparker85

I downloaded quick boot from the play store, it will let you boot into recovery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tparker85

My bad masully 84 just seen your post, didn't mean to repost

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlphaOrionis58

I was having issues because the /system/reboot-from-recovery.p file that needed to be renamed was not there. I found this post regarding the same issue on the Galaxy Nexus. Followed the suggestion and CWM Recovery seems to have stuck a bit better.


----------



## djd338

tparker85 said:


> I downloaded quick boot from the play store, it will let you boot into recovery.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


You guys don't understand!

OK...I know how to get into recovery by using Rom Manager, Goo Manager Quick Boot, etc. with a properly working device. I have several good backups made with both TWRP and cwm 6.0+

BUT....Let's say: I'm playing around with something and bootloop. Now, I CAN NOT get to these apps in order to tell them to get me into recovery. I'm looping. Say it's so bad it would warrant a battery pull if that was possible. How can we get to recovery with no laptop handy? We should be able to get to the bootloader, select recover and restore a backup. When I simulate this all I get is the "Google Stare"! The device just sits at the logo never going into recovery.

Has anyone cleared a real live bootloop using the device only? Just button combos and restored a nandroid? If so, how?


----------



## djd338

AlphaOrionis58 said:


> I was having issues because the /system/reboot-from-recovery.p file that needed to be renamed was not there. I found this post regarding the same issue on the Galaxy Nexus. Followed the suggestion and CWM Recovery seems to have stuck a bit better.


OK, going to that link, it says to go to [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] /system/etc/install-recovery.sh [/background]
Then it says to rename or delete that line. When i go there on my unit, it appears to have already been renamed. I have a .bak added. When I look there on my Galaxy Nexus, there is no line there at all.

Maybe someone who knows more than I can tell me whether this is correct, or if I need to add, delete, etc something here. Is this the area causing this problem? I'm such a noob. To me, this recovery stuff is all black magic-witchy voodoo shit!


----------



## miketoasty

djd338 said:


> OK, going to that link, it says to go to [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] /system/etc/install-recovery.sh [/background]
> Then it says to rename or delete that line. When i go there on my unit, it appears to have already been renamed. I have a .bak added. When I look there on my Galaxy Nexus, there is no line there at all.
> 
> Maybe someone who knows more than I can tell me whether this is correct, or if I need to add, delete, etc something here. Is this the area causing this problem? I'm such a noob. To me, this recovery stuff is all black magic-witchy voodoo shit!


What ROM are you running? If you installed any custom ROM this line should have been removed by default.


----------



## djd338

miketoasty said:


> What ROM are you running? If you installed any custom ROM this line should have been removed by default.


Just rooted-stock. My nandroids on TWRP and cwm 6.0+ are of the same. Would flashing a custom rom, and nandroiding that allow access via the bootloader?


----------



## Gunthermic

I dotn beleive anyone has this fixed correctly. They all require to be hooked to a USB and Computer to get back to boot loader. I love how everyone sasy i use such and such app.

I ahd the great joy of it after theming the framework file and made a boo-boo. bootloop city..


----------



## GTvert90

Still seems like something is borked I didn't have that line to change/erase. And it's not an issue of it not sticking it's an issue of it not letting me in from the bootloader menu.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe

djd338 said:


> You guys don't understand!
> 
> OK...I know how to get into recovery by using Rom Manager, Goo Manager Quick Boot, etc. with a properly working device. I have several good backups made with both TWRP and cwm 6.0+
> 
> BUT....Let's say: I'm playing around with something and bootloop. Now, I CAN NOT get to these apps in order to tell them to get me into recovery. I'm looping. Say it's so bad it would warrant a battery pull if that was possible. How can we get to recovery with no laptop handy? We should be able to get to the bootloader, select recover and restore a backup. When I simulate this all I get is the "Google Stare"! The device just sits at the logo never going into recovery.
> 
> Has anyone cleared a real live bootloop using the device only? Just button combos and restored a nandroid? If so, how?


This happened to me and I asked the same question in the CM10 Kang thread. This is the response.


----------



## djd338

Gunthermic said:


> I dotn beleive anyone has this fixed correctly. They all require to be hooked to a USB and Computer to get back to boot loader. I love how everyone sasy i use such and such app.
> 
> I ahd the great joy of it after theming the framework file and made a boo-boo. bootloop city..


Bingo! All those apps don't do squat when in a loop. I experienced one also and was boned until I got to a computer. I'd love to rom, theme, and kernel this thing, but forget it til this gets worked out.


----------



## miketoasty

DeFeet said:


> So I've been searching around and this Recovery will work for cold boots:
> 
> http://www.modaco.co...ry-for-nexus-7/
> 
> This works well enough for now, but I wish they'd get the other Recovery's fixed.


Tried this but it didn't work, same issue as everyone else.


----------



## djd338

I heard people say they could cold start into the bootloader AND then into recovery if the usb cord was plugged to a laptop.

I can confirm this works with cwm 6.0.0.6 and TWRP 2.2. I cold booted: Starting with the N7 off, used the 3 buttons to start bootloader, select recovery, and was immediately into recovery. I then wiped some cache, and restored a BU.

The laptop I used was the same one I rooted with. I did get the popup "Android adb device" when the cable was plugged into it. I then tried getting to bootloader while the N7 was off and on the wall charger. The N7 just locked up.

Maybe that "adb" function, or proper drivers, is a must for whatever computer it's plugged into? Whatever the case, it did trigger a proper cold start, boot into recovery. Now if someone can figure out just what this triggers within the unit, and make the N7 do it on it's own?


----------



## Awexit76

fwiw, it doesn't have to be your adb comp, or even have drivers installed. it just has to be ANY computer. as long as it is plugged in to something, bootloader to recovery works. wierd huh?


----------



## sgthwjack

Awexit76 said:


> fwiw, it doesn't have to be your adb comp, or even have drivers installed. it just has to be ANY computer. as long as it is plugged in to something, bootloader to recovery works. wierd huh?


Just plugged mine into my Toshiba Thrive, no drivers or anything, and booted to recovery with the buttons. CMR touch that would not do so unplugged. It appears that there is something related to the USB setup in this device that causes the problem.









*Update:* Installed TWRP and plugged in to my Thrive, and it worked properly as well.


----------



## Mike02z

I have the exact same issue. Tried both TWRP and CWM. I can now get in once I plug the USB into my PC. Go figure. Thanks for the tip. This was driving me crazy!


----------



## elijahblake

is there a certain point you need to plug it into the pc or just have it plugged in when you boot it up using the 3 finger method?

edit*

I ask b/c..

my dad just bought two nexus 7's.. One for me









The problem is that one of them was already opened, (they said that they were going to put it out for display) but he bought the last two they had..

So the one booted up perfectly...

The one that was already opened, he said it boots up to the welcome screen but it gives him an error message (no connection) and he it's like the touch screen isn't responding...

He lives several hours from me, and I've never touched a nexus 7, but I got him to boot it using the 3 finger method, and when he tried to go into recovery it just stayed at the Google Logo..

I'm trying to get him to do a factory reset..

I don't know if someone has borked it or what?

Any suggestions before he takes it back?

I know if i had my hands on it I could use fastboot etc.. but i don't want to void the warranty since he can return it and get a new one..

(also, they're literally sold out everywhere in a 100 mile radius.... so i really want this one!!!!

Thanks


----------



## SysWiz

I also had the same problem, but a data connection via usb did the trick. What's weird is that just plugged into the wall charger, volume keys would not work in the bootloader, but as soon as I moved the cable to my PC, the volume keys would let me change the selection - and got me right into recovery. Go figure. At least I know the work-around...


----------



## sgthwjack

When I did it, plugged everything in first, then used the buttons.HTH


----------



## Ericsch333

Same thank god I was tired if restoring stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funkymonk145

Seems like plugging it in and booting manually is the easiest solution, but for what it's worth, adb also works for rebooting into recovery during a boot loop with "adb reboot recovery".

If you're screwing around with your device it's a really good idea to have adb set up anyway, so I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## goodease

Its because now all versions of Android flash the stock recovery on reboot. When booted into Clockworkmod hit reboot system when you first flash it and it will ask you to disable recovery flash. Tap on yes then you wont have any problem.

Citation from @koush's twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/225755227817639936


----------



## Awexit76

goodease said:


> Its because now all versions of Android flash the stock recovery on reboot. When booted into Clockworkmod hit reboot system when you first flash it and it will ask you to disable recovery flash. Tap on yes then you wont have any problem.
> 
> Citation from @koush's twitter: http://twitter.com/koush/status/225755227817639936


Not all, just stock. And the issue isn't losing recovery. Just the ability to enter it from bootloader. Custom recoveries stick fine

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76

Just sharing what helped me on my n7. Seems like bootloops are somewhat tied to processor temps, so if you get caught in one away from a computer, power off from the bootloader. Let it set for a few minutes to cool. Power up, and I have been able to at least boot long enough to reboot recovery from the rom.

Goo seems to be the quickest way...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## nize2beme

we need to fix this. it's not b/c there is a file in system, etc. something else is going on. tired of having to fastboot everytime I shutdown my device


----------



## nize2beme

bump for ideas. Might look farther into it tomorrow, getting old


----------



## miketoasty

Surprised no one has looked into this. Kind of a huge problem if you ask me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djd338

miketoasty said:


> Surprised no one has looked into this. Kind of a huge problem if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Right on. Last night I was caught away from home with some time to kill, so I decided to play with themes, a different rom, etc......and next thing I knew, I was looping. I finally plugged into a Sony Bluray player's usb port inorder to get recovery. Situation was hopeless for a while there!

I can't understand why, especially with a Nexus device, that this bullshit was allowed to happen in the first place. I would have expected this type crap from Motorola or Verizon.

Another thing I can't understand is why there is not an uproar from users asking these questions to Google/Asus. If more people would find themselves in my last situation, they surely would.


----------



## miketoasty

djd338 said:


> Right on. Last night I was caught away from home with some time to kill, so I decided to play with themes, a different rom, etc......and next thing I knew, I was looping. I finally plugged into a Sony Bluray player's usb port inorder to get recovery. Situation was hopeless for a while there!
> 
> I can't understand why, especially with a Nexus device, that this bullshit was allowed to happen in the first place. I would have expected this type crap from Motorola or Verizon.
> 
> Another thing I can't understand is why there is not an uproar from users asking these questions to Google/Asus. If more people would find themselves in my last situation, they surely would.


Have you tested this with the stock recovery? I can understand if it is happening to a 3rd party recovery such as TWRP or CWM but this would be completely ridiculous on stock.


----------



## djd338

Sorry no, I didn't try on stock. I rooted and flashed separate recovery right out of the box.

I'm still trying to find work arounds. What works, what don't... What I did just do: I have an OTG cable which I plugged into the N7 while Off, and the other end into my Galaxy Nexus while On. Then I did the button combination, and I was allowed into Recovery, make selections, etc. All seemed OK. I'll try this method the next time I get a bootloop since I always have the phone at hand. But here's hoping that it won't be needed on any account.


----------



## Dick Ripple

This issue also happens with stock recovery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Migamix

anything along the lines of a usb jig do any good.. i was thinking of getting one for my gnex (supposed. to be usable when the power.button fails to help do a factory reset... nothing more than usb pins shorted with 300ohm resistance.)

(GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


----------



## nhat

Migamix said:


> anything along the lines of a usb jig do any good.. i was thinking of getting one for my gnex (supposed. to be usable when the power.button fails to help do a factory reset... nothing more than usb pins shorted with 300ohm resistance.)
> 
> (GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


Or you could just use adb and fastboot.


----------



## NatemZ

Migamix said:


> anything along the lines of a usb jig do any good.. i was thinking of getting one for my gnex (supposed. to be usable when the power.button fails to help do a factory reset... nothing more than usb pins shorted with 300ohm resistance.)
> 
> (GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


just tried my jig and it did not let me boot into recovery.


----------



## Xentar712

bump

Has this issue been fixed? I've been dealing with it for a while, but I'd like to start flashing roms freely without needing my laptop nearby. From reading all the comments, I'm guessing the issue lies within the bootloader and not the recovery roms?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Xentar712 said:


> bump
> 
> Has this issue been fixed? I've been dealing with it for a while, but I'd like to start flashing roms freely without needing my laptop nearby. From reading all the comments, I'm guessing the issue lies within the bootloader and not the recovery roms?


Simply download the Goo.im app or use Terminal Emulator and type SU (then hit enter) then type reboot recovery (hit enter again).


----------



## GTvert90

Mustang302LX said:


> Simply download the Goo.im app or use Terminal Emulator and type SU (then hit enter) then type reboot recovery (hit enter again).


That's fine and dandy until you bootloop and aren't by a computer
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xentar712

GTvert90 said:


> That's fine and dandy until you bootloop and aren't by a computer
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's the exact reason I'm looking for a fix. I ran into that over the weekend and was without a tablet until I got home. Now I know I can connect to my Galaxy Nexus and it will boot, but I still have to be carrying a usb and OTG cable with me.


----------



## sundar2012

Any solution to this? I can get into CWM from bootloader but not TWRP.


----------



## djd338

Not that I've heard. I'm still carrying an OTG cable for using my GNex when away. I even bought a couple more cables to stash in the vehicle etc. in case I forgot! I travel a lot so one goes permanently in the luggage. PITA, but still necessary because I flash stuff constantly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anon9mouz

This just happensd to me BC I bought the nova launcher prime app for 25 cents and I was wondering why the was the nova free and nova paid so I deleted free one and I guess I deleted the stock launcher and just had nova so I screwed up the ROM and rebooted and got stuck on a loop and been stuck until I read this. But what I'm going to use is my Xbox I'll let u know if it works yes no PC at all working on getting on lol

__________________________________________________
Sent from my SPH-L700-GNEX-using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anon9mouz

I can confirm Xbox works jumped me right into twrp I love u guys thanks foreal time to get the new baked ROM yummie
So I would say ps3 would work too lol

__________________________________________________
Sent from my SPH-L700-GNEX-using Tapatalk 2


----------

